# Kansas/Missouri area



## Shutterbug678 (Apr 27, 2006)

A beautiful location to shoot photos for portraits and weddings is the Kauffman Rose gardens. They are located down by the Kansas City Plaza down the street from the Nelson art gallery. It's a very small gated rosegarden but it is breathtakingly beautiful yearround.


----------

